# Nursing with a busted lip?



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

My 8 month old ds fell off the back of his big brothers toy couch







and busted his lip open







. Is there anything I can do to make nursing less painful? He hasn't been nursing as long as he normally does and I'm thinking it's because it hurts.


----------



## loewymartin (Mar 23, 2004)

My DD cut her lip Monday. I iced it a few minutes and then popped her on. She nursed quite a bit (she's not normally a comfort nurser). It has mostly healed already









You may want to ice it a bit, or let DS use a cold teether before latching him on. It might numb it enough that he can latch on.







to the little one.


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks - that's a great idea. I get panicky when my kids get hurt and can't think of common sense things like that.


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your DS' busted lip.







To help with the swelling and discomfort, ice packs or cold teethers are good ideas as pps have suggested. Like bluebottle's son, my DS isn't keen on cold things either. The few times he's needed an ice pack but hasn't wanted one, I've waited until he's asleep to apply it (shielding his skin with a baby washcloth).


----------

